# Christmas Decorations



## Caroline (Nov 23, 2009)

As we are fast approaching December 1st, when do you all start to put up decorations? And do you have a tree?

I am trying to talk my lot out of having a tree, we are four and our house is little, I can't see where the tree will go. As for the decorations, I am hiding them for as long as possible so they are up for the shortest time possible.

At the moment my other problem is hiding things as we have a five year old very keen for Christmas to get here so that he can open all of his presents.I'm glad we have a couple of lockable cupboards.


----------



## Steff (Nov 23, 2009)

aww all this chrismassy talk hehe, well we have a tree had it 2 yrs now and it goes in the corner of the living room where i stand the clothes horse mine will go up about the 10th , for many years we had a tiny weeny one which stood on the centre of the coffee table but when my lad got to 6 we thought it would be nice to get a full size one, it came with 50 decorations and the only other kind  of decor i have is gold and red tinsel, as for hiding the pressies  it aint my son you gotta worry about sneaking and peek and being keen its his mum hahha


----------



## Caroline (Nov 23, 2009)

I like presents too and always try to sneek a peek without actually opening anything. I've already had my big present. SInce hubby had the money and I'd been trying to save for one, he bought a new matress for our bed. It's lovely, it gives in all the right places and supports in al lthe right places and I'm sleeping better on it...


----------



## twinnie (Nov 23, 2009)

well i got a tree and all the trimmings it gos up 12 days before and comes down 12 days


----------



## Tezzz (Nov 23, 2009)

I'm a boring old fart. If had my way I'd put my 12" tree on the telly and plug the lights in.


----------



## Caroline (Nov 23, 2009)

brightontez said:


> I'm a boring old fart. If had my way I'd put my 12" tree on the telly and plug the lights in.



so you're not going to decorate your bus while you drive it round Brighton then? 

I'm even more boring as if I was on m y own the decorations would have gone in the bin or down the charity shop along time ago. The kides (the eldest being 60) like them....


----------



## AlisonM (Nov 23, 2009)

Our stuff goes up on Christmas Eve and comes down again on Jan 6th. We usually have a small tree, lights and some holly and mistletoe. Plus whatever Christmas cards we receive.


----------



## Einstein (Nov 23, 2009)

I have the perfect excuse and have none!

Besides religious grounds I also have a four legged monster who'd find a way one way or the other to get to every single one of them. Ok, think Wallace and Grommet - or as we've been called, Grimace and Vomit, just because I have a full workshop am good with my hands and Bruce enjoys being with me while I'm working!

Perhaps also as he's the brains, but don't tell him I said that


----------



## Caroline (Nov 23, 2009)

Einstein said:


> I have the perfect excuse and have none!
> 
> Besides religious grounds I also have a four legged monster who'd find a way one way or the other to get to every single one of them. Ok, think Wallace and Grommet - or as we've been called, Grimace and Vomit, just because I have a full workshop am good with my hands and Bruce enjoys being with me while I'm working!
> 
> Perhaps also as he's the brains, but don't tell him I said that





One year our cat got himself stuck up the Christmas Tree and managed to wreck all the lights on it. Fortunately our rooms are very tall so he never managed to quite undo the ceiling stuff...


----------



## Minster (Nov 23, 2009)

my partner and the kids love the christmas tree and decorations so the house becomes festooned with them lol even the outside has some done to (that honour falls to me even though i dont like heights). they used to go up after my daughters birthday as she was born close to christmas, but now it seems to be getting earlier and earlier. they come down about the 5th or 6th of jan as the other half get fed up with them and wants to clean the house lol and the dogs love to sleep under the tree if they can


----------



## am64 (Nov 23, 2009)

how do you decorate the church ?


----------



## Minster (Nov 23, 2009)

we dont really. just have some ceremonial candles etc brought out as we always have the correct religious items on display. i dont know of a church that has any decorations up to be honest, maybe some have a tree in the entrance area, but we dont have space for it. the colour scheme changes from white to red and white and then thats it really. and of course the nativity scene is put out.


----------



## am64 (Nov 23, 2009)

Minster said:


> we dont really. just have some ceremonial candles etc brought out as we always have the correct religious items on display. i dont know of a church that has any decorations up to be honest, maybe some have a tree in the entrance area, but we dont have space for it. the colour scheme changes from white to red and white and then thats it really. and of course the nativity scene is put out.



oh do you have different religous items for diffent times of the year...what comes out at christmas?


----------



## Minster (Nov 23, 2009)

am64 said:


> oh do you have different religous items for diffent times of the year...what comes out at christmas?



not such the items change, just the colours of the cloth we use. winter/christmas is usually white and red (can be different if the minister so chooses) rest of the year is either white or cream with either green or yellow under to add a splash of colour (again it is up to the minister to choose what they want) the exceptions are funerals and weddings when everything is white. we usually addorn the church with flowers instead of decorations. we also have church warders who help us to get everything ready


----------



## HelenP (Nov 23, 2009)

I usually put our tree up the weekend before Christmas, unless Christmas is at the beginning of the week, then it's the weekend before that.  It usually comes down around the 5th.  I LOVE Christmas trees (we don't do decs now the kids are older) and would hate to not have one.  

We used to have a little-ish tinsely one which went up on a shelf when the children were younger, to keep it out of harms way, then when we decorated the living room we started having a real one.  Beautiful (though a horrible waste of trees!!).  My son, who has asthma, was always ill at Christmas, which we put down to the excitement of it being Christmas, plus he was always chesty in the winter anyway.  Then one year the penny dropped - it was the real tree that was making him ill !!  He has other allergies, but we didn't realise until then that he was allergic to having a tree in the living room, lol.  I feel awful about it now!!

So now we have a lovely big artificial one courtesy of B & Q !!  (But I will only allow it to be decorated in blue and silver, with 'plain' fairy lights  )

Oooh, can't wait now..................

xx


----------



## aymes (Nov 23, 2009)

Well I think everyone knows by now that I'm a bit of a Christmas fan so it may be no surprise to know that our tree is going up on Saturday!!

There are genuine reasons for it, honest! 

We're having our house Christmas dinner on Saturday, it's the latest date that we could all the housemates together. As several of us are going away before Christmas too we're going for the putting it up early thing so we can make the most of it. Also means it will be up by December 1st which is when we usually put it up.

Back home the tree goes up on 10th December which is my brother's birthday.

Bought my advent calendar today too, chocolate of course!


----------



## rossi_mac (Nov 23, 2009)

Christams decorations 

I've only just realised we're in winter, well okay nearly at end of November! bonfire night has been, balls is it 5 weeks away! I seriously don't know how I'm gonna get done what I need to get done if five weeks! 

All good though a bit of colour in the house, don't mean to be glum just can't seem to plan ahead, hoping to drive to our destination on christmas eve, I always prefer that I can then get in the spirit of things as it's the next day!!


----------



## katie (Nov 24, 2009)

The only thing i'm doing for christmas this year is changing my facebook profile picture to one of me wearing a santa hat.

I might make handmade cards, to make me seem slightly less of a scrooge


----------



## PhilT (Nov 24, 2009)

I normally put the Christmas decorations and tree up about 10 days before Christmas.
The tree has to be real as well as I love the smell of pine, i think it gives things a bit more atmosphere. I'm also like a big kid and have to put up my advent calendar on November 30th.


----------



## Caroline (Nov 25, 2009)

Since I started this I have seen several homes with decorations up already. Well there have been lights outside the houses and this morning I caught a glimpse of a lighted tree in someones house.

I am planning a couple of days off soon, so if they are lucky, I MIGHT wobble round with the ladder and put some up!


----------



## Steff (Nov 25, 2009)

Theres a couple of houses down the road that have there outside decs up and have done since monday so in turn when lilun saw he wanted ours to go up lol typical


----------



## SacredHeart (Nov 25, 2009)

In my flat, our sadly artificial tree tends to go up the first weekend in December, in line with the fact that I give presents and celebrate on the 6th December. I'd love a real tree in the flat, but have you ever tried lugging a tree up 3 flights of narrow winding stairs?! 

So we have a 3ft fake tree, my nativity (I have a new, larger one this year, which i haven't a clue where to put), and my advent tree.

At my parents', we have a real tree (yey!) which we either put up on the 23rd or the 24th, depending on how we feel, and it comes down usually on the 6th January.  We're also big on candles, and angel chimes. ^_^


----------



## aymes (Nov 29, 2009)

Because we don't have another chance to all get together before Christmas me and my housemates had our Christmas meal last night. The theme was naff Christmas jumpers......


----------



## HelenP (Nov 29, 2009)

aymes said:


> The theme was naff Christmas jumpers......



And DIDN'T you all do well............. 

xx


----------

